# Luma Key support



## BossOfGames (May 26, 2016)

Hey all,

I am trying to integrate CasparCG (http://casparcg.com/) into my OBS workflow to bring ESPN level broadcast graphics into streaming. I need luma keying to do a Key/Fill combo within OBS. What would be a good timeline for this feature? Would it be included if I decided to develop it?

here is an example on Luma Keying: https://github.com/CasparCG/Server/pull/360


----------



## BossOfGames (May 26, 2016)

Can a mod please move this into the development forums? I realized this was not the best place to post this.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 24, 2016)

Aren't two inputs typically required for Key/Fill? One for the key, one for the fill? I don't think Luma Key on one single source would work, would it? Proper Key/Fill support is definitely something that is planned.

For what it's worth, NDI might be another solution in the future. I believe there is a way to output CasparCG to NDI with iVGA, and if OBS adds NDI support, CasparCG could be added this way.

http://forum.casparcg.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3721&p=25467


----------

